# Waterloo Road pictures



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I was nearby where they were filming "Waterloo Road" back in the summer of 2012 so I decided to go and take some pictures of the school used. It was an actual school before filming, there are houses around so fun for the residents, but also a nightmare as a lot of roads were shut due to filming. I thought I would share some pics. :king:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice weather. Always sunny in the British Isles...


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Just across the river from me Greenock, in fact you can see my house from the customs wharf.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Biker said:


> Just across the river from me Greenock, in fact you can see my house from the customs wharf.


 I'm about an hour away from it , Ayrshire. Shame they axed it, never watched it to begin with, but when it started to be filmed in Greenock I started watching. :king:


----------

